# OEM LOCK while running custom rom



## squaredawaysailor (Mar 27, 2012)

I just did fastboot OEM lock while running the newest nightly from Cyanogenmod. Everything works but I haven't tried flashing anything in clockwork yet. Anyone try this and if so what happens? I'm aware that if I OEM unlock I'm gonna have to do a factory reset. But curious before I do.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

I don't understand the point of locking after installing a custom rom....?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

Curiosity killed the cat.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mikefrostlpn (Jun 7, 2011)

At the risk of your Nexus. I'll be honest im curious what would happen


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

So you were able to OEM Lock and boot into CM9. Thats interesting ill have to try that, I guess that would be nice to lock the device after a custom rom install so if anything happens the device will at least be locked.

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Dude of course I'm gonna be the jackass to say this, but I've actually done this before.

It was early on when I was learning, and I didn't realize that when in the bootloader, only fast boot commands work. I typed adb devices a couple of times to see if my device was recognized, which it wasn't BC in fast boot you have to type "fastboot devices" (der). So anyways, my next brilliant idea was to type "OEM fast boot lock" to see if it would register--oh, it registered alright.

So there I was, running zygote 1.8 with a locked bootloader. It still went to clockwork fine, and honestly I've learned everything about roms and bootloaders and stuff since December, so I didn't know yet what exactly a bootloader did (or locked versus unlocked, anyways). I wish I could remember exactly what happened; not sure if I tried flashing anything or not. I am pretty sure that either A) everything was fine BC I didn't flash anything, or







I tried flashing something and it didn't work, or it booted and I kept getting error messages or something. All I know is, it was the first time I ever took my phone back to stock. And that happened about 20 or 30 minutes after I locked it.

Weird thing is, when I went back to stock, clockwork recovery was there for 1 time. I had to adb push clockwork back on it, and the first thing I did was went into root explorer to delete that one file (that makes your clockwork permanent) and it was already gone. Its supposed to wipe EVWRYTHING when you go back to stock, especially if you lock the bootloader but that's the only thing I never have had to do again, no matter how many times I go back to stock.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## MisterEff (Jan 2, 2012)

It won't mess your phone up. It allows you to lock it because you aren't actually flashing anything so without unlocking it you'd just be stuck at that cm build.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkpark (Jul 24, 2011)

I think that you still might be able to flash *some* things but not everything. roms and kernels are the most obvious items that won't flash.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## squaredawaysailor (Mar 27, 2012)

darkpark said:


> I think that you still might be able to flash *some* things but not everything. roms and kernels are the most obvious items that won't flash.
> 
> I was able to wipe cache and davlik cache also fix permissions with clockwork while OEM locked. I'm going to try more once I get home goingg 32hrs at work now
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## squaredawaysailor (Mar 27, 2012)

ok *update* just got home to my computer, and i sucessfully wiped, (data/factory, cache, wipe system/data/cache, and wiped davlik, then installed aokp31 gapps, and it booted up. so that worked for me. but i cant do anything through fastboot, tried to flash a recovery and it told me

sending 'recovery' (5140 KB)...
OKAY [ 0.579s]
writing 'recovery'...
FAILED (remote: Bootloader Locked - Use "fastboot oem unlock" to Unlock)
finished. total time: 0.586s"
so just booted back into the custom clockwork recovery and rebooted. it started up up fine, got a data conncection and its all good. gonna try to restore a backup now.


----------

